# Urgency Issues



## drothreign (Feb 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Drothreign,I have the exact same problem and symptoms, and I'm 23. I've been dealing with IBS-D for almost three years now. Urgency really is my biggest symptom. Talk to your doctor. If you're at school, go to the councilling services and talk to someone about the anxiety issues - I learned some helpful visualizations and how to talk myself down through anxiety. I didn't find the breathing exercises useful though - they just made me focus on my tummy more. I'd guess you do have IBS but you should get checked for certain. Also, I recommend that you carry Immodium quick dissolve or the chewable kind with you anywhere, and do be afraid to take it 10-15 minutes before you leave. It's helped me immensely. But be sure to get a positive diagnosis from your doc, and make sure you're not taking any other meds that the immodium can interfere with (there aren't many, but it's good to be sure).Good luck, and welcome (I'm new here myself)!


----------



## 21622 (Jun 5, 2005)

hEY...Wow. ....I thought I was the only one with this problem. I can 100% relate to what youre saying. Im young as well, 19, and IBS is just dragging my life down. I started experiencing symptoms when I was about 11....since then theve only gotten worse...And i get the whole "dating thing". It really sucks, and its so hard to cope with. Its not exactly something you want to bring up on the first date....and half the trouble is getting to the first date! ughh....Why does it have to be this complicated?? Im finding it extremely hard to cope with it while I am going to College...do you have anyproblems with work/school? I just pray each night that I will be able to get through a day that is not completely overtaken by nonsense worrying and anxiety.....*M*


----------



## 23306 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi, this is also my first time on the site and I feel the same as you all do. I am 23 and have been experiencing symptoms of IBS since I was 17. I suffer with the uncontrollable urgency as well as severe cramping and diarrhea. I wouldn't say my symptoms have worsened over the years, but the frequency has. I get so worked up about having to take a trip in the car, that I feel that the anxiety I cause myself makes me have an episode. Sometimes I think I need therapy just to cope with the anxiety. I feel like I can't lead a normal life because I'm too worried about the location of a restroom!


----------



## drothreign (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey thanks everyone. As far as work and school...well I work at a pizza place and there's a bathroom there so no big deal. Right now I am taking online classes so school isn't too big of a deal. The only thing that helps is Ativan but its a drug that your not supposed to take all the time. I suppose there's no hope or something.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There might be somethings to try before giving up all hope.You might try peppermint (I use Altoids, they have enough peppermint oil in them to work ) 20-30 minutes before something that you knows sets you off. If you have prescription antispasmodics you could try them the same way. Basically to try to relax the smooth muscles in the rectum so they don't go into "gotta go NOW!!!" mode.Some of the antidepressants that also work for anxiety can work. They make the nerves in the gut less likely to send strong signals back to the brain wen they shouldn't be doing that.When the IBS was bad I had a lot of urgency issues. I did a 3 month course of Cog. Behav. Therapy for my IBS and that issue went away (and since it was a clinical study we did a pre and post manometry test--ballon they inflate and deflate in the rectum and I tolerated it much better afterward on the urgency scale than I did before). So mind-body/relaxation stuff may be useful for some people as well.K.


----------



## 16200 (Jan 25, 2006)

i have the same urgency issue too, but i don't necessarily go, i just feel like i have to. it's so much worse in class too, so i avoid it a lot. i really recomend talking to a counselor as well. i've done that, along with talking to my medical doctor a lot. i've now moved on to taking anti anxiety meds, which is something i never thought i would do. i feel you have to do whatever helps. have you thought about anti anxiety medicine? talk to your medical doctor about all of your options. i hope you find something that helps!


----------



## 18079 (Feb 21, 2006)

this ibs sux [post edited for language]


----------



## drothreign (Feb 25, 2006)

lul thx


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome to all the new members


----------



## tmar89 (Apr 11, 2004)

I can relate to these posts. I'm 26 and have been suffering from social anxiety induced IBS for 10 years. I can be at home, comfortable and relaxed and I'll be fine forever however the second someone asks me to go with them somewhere whether its that day, week, year, my stomach starts to freak out. If I am going to the store with my g/f I'll have 3 or 4 BMs minutes before I leave all the time. I avoid vacationing, trips, going out because I don't want to deal with constantly worrying if I will have to use a bathrooom and if there will be one around. I HATE traffic and anytime I'm stuck in traffic I feel the pressure in my rectum. I just want to be able to freely enjoy life and be spontaneous. I want to roam the world and not worry about my bowels! I've tried CBT, anti-spasomadics and now anti-depressants. I've also tried Colestid, which is a cholesterol med but it really binds up stool. It helped but wasn't the answer. The best medication for me has been Imodium. I think its purely a control issue for me. I want to be able to turn a switch and be able to completely clean my intestines and then turn the switch again and not have to worry about it until I want to go again. I hate having to go 3,4, 7 times a day. It's not diarreah, just constant movements. It's just an urgency issue and a constant OCD thing for me. I sympathize with everyone here and would be interested in hearing any success stories.


----------



## 23298 (Mar 20, 2006)

i totally relate to the pre going out panic.my worst situation has to be going to the cinema for a first day, tryed that a few times and it's total hell!! it's basically any situation i know i can't get out of easily! For some weird reason i can go out on a first date for drinks, and be fine. I think it's cos when your drinking, you can nip to the loo loads and just blame it on the drinks, and needing to wee. But just knowing that i have that option normally makes me ok! weird!! (also choosing a quite pub where the toilets are nice and not to busy, very reasuring) And even stranger, but a total life changer, has been goin on holiday! the trip i took to with my coll, when no one there knew my problems, and i just had to deal with it! It was fantastic, i was soooo well the whole time, i had a great time and did sooooo much sight seeing! that trip totally gave me my life back!! i knew from then, that my problems were mostly stress related, but also set me on a path of self therapy, cos i knew i could control it myself.back at home, i'm still having day to day problems, but they are greatly reduced. havin to be in classes still makes me kinda ill. but its improved greatly. been on a few holidays since that first one, and each one gives me more confidence, cos each one i go on, i'm getting better and better!! think this has just been my own form of behaviour therapy, even managed a 3 hour bus journey the other day, problem free. never in my wildest dreams, could i have imagined doing that a few years ago!! I think doing a proper therapy course is my next port of call, some situations still get to me, but i know i'll be able to control them some day!! i'd definatly say mines is a success story, i've not been healthier or happier in years!! i've got my freedom back, and am definatly gonna be making the most of it!!


----------



## 22837 (Mar 12, 2006)

good morningAre any of you folks runners?I do often get terrible urgency in a store, etc [not D, but bowel movements, nevertheless.....fortunately, I deal with that!]HOWEVER, when running, there is nothing I can do to stop the pressure and leakage, except to1. jump in a nearby bush2. hope for a loo nearby3. use a Depends [ick ick ick]4. stay indoors on the treadmill [it happens here too, not just outdoors]If any of you are athletes with this and have found ANYTHING to help, please respond.THNX


----------



## drothreign (Feb 25, 2006)

ever good now


----------

